# Litter Help Needed



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry John, I'm no help, just want to say all my thoughts and prayers are with you and Eire, please keep us updated if you get a chance.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry Mac! Hopefully someone can help!! Saying a prayer for Eire and puppies!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PM TahneeGR or Swampcollie. I know Linda is in Wisconsin, but I can't remember where Swampcollie is located. They may know of someone who can help and may not see this thread.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mac, I sent you a PM and an email- so sorry


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry- I meant to pm- did find a good possibility


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope you find some help quickly!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,boy,how scary.((hugs)) I hope you will find a solution soon.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry I can't be of much practical help, just wanted to say I'm so sory this has happened. My thoughts are with you, Eire and those tiny puppies today....


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

my heart just dropped reading this....praying for you


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Not sure about the timing, PM sent.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This has been posted on W_G, too. I've sent an inquiry to a friend in the Milwaukee area with Collies, and also another with Pointers... hope we can find something quick...

Has anyone heard from Mac? Is _he _okay?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I will post when/if I hear from Mac. Pat Quinn has been in touch with him and everyone is working overtime to find help. 
Thank you to everyone who is praying and thinking of Eire - I'm sure Mac is so grateful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Two good possibilities for midwest foster moms if help is still needed mac; give me a call at 207.899.1185- although I bet you're already set. I am thinking of Eire and hoping she pulls through this.

Jovonnie sent a formula to help as well

Jill, here it is:
Milk Replacement for puppies and kittens:
8 ounces WHOLE or GOATS Milk
1 Egg YOLK
1 tsp CORN oil
5 drops COD LIVER oil (I pierce a capsule and squeeze it)
2 drops of INFANT VITAMINS

Give 30CC per 4 Ounces of body weight throughout the day per day.

his.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We are still waiting on a solution for Eire. She is being given a blood transfusion this morning in hopes that this will help with the shock. As of thus far we have not been able to determine what led the trauma.

We sent some e-mails out this morning in hopes of finding help. I will keep you posted. We are exhausted here. Luckily my older girl Nibby has decided that she wants to help clean the puppies. She is amazing, unfortunately she can't help with the nursing.

Thank you for all your prayers,
Mac


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Eire...get better soon. I wish I lived closer I would help with feeding puppies... I hope you find the help you need soon.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish I could be of some help. Will keep your girl and you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Eire is going through this. I'm not in the area and don't have any help but I'm thinking of you and hoping that Eire annd all of the puppies pull through.

I just google searched GR breeders in Wisconsin and came across this one that I e-mailed: http://www.haymeadowsprings.com/home with the link to this thread and the OP's e-mail address. Maybe they can help, or know someone who can. 

Do you think it would hep to contact any rescues? Maybe they have some good contacts?


Edit:

I just found another through the AKC site which lists that they had puppies on September 13th, called Sunshine Goldens. I just sent them an e-mail as well.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to read this! I looked for some information on the litter, but had not expected this. I hope everything will work out ok, for Eire, the puppies and you!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Molson's mom. It is so nice of everyone to be so helpful. At this point, any feelers or contacts help. My hope is that we will end up with too many people that can help rather than not enough.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Mac. He is exhausted and worried. No foster mom as of yet. I have volunteered Trouble, but she may be a long shot. There are a couple of better possibilities but nothing definite yet.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Edit:
> 
> I just found another through the AKC site which lists that they had puppies on September 13th, called Sunshine Goldens. I just sent them an e-mail as well.


I already sent Mac that one. Their litters weaned about a week and a half ago so it may be too late. They are however raising a litter of Labs for a client, and the timing for that dam should be perfect assuming the owner agrees to a little wet nurse duty.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. This is very sad. I'll be following this thread for updates and thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm unfortunately not of any help, but I'll be keeping Eire and her sweet babies in my thoughts and hoping for a wonderful outcome for all...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Mac, our thoughts are with Eire and you and those sweet babies.
Keep us updated. We'll keep the prayers going.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts for Eire -C'mon girl, you can do it, get well and back to those pups!

Mac, hang in there. If I could beam over there myself I'd help nanny those pups with you...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Thanks, Molson's mom. It is so nice of everyone to be so helpful. At this point, any feelers or contacts help. My hope is that we will end up with too many people that can help rather than not enough.


I'll continue sending out e-mails, but I wanted to ask, does it matter if it is another breed, or if the parents have certifications or anything?


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

Does not matter if it is another breed...at this point Mac just needs a nursing mom.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.
Hope Mum makes it and we can find a surrogate mother!.
Hugs and prayers,coming from Florida!.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

esSJay said:


> I'll continue sending out e-mails, but I wanted to ask, does it matter if it is another breed, or if the parents have certifications or anything?


I had this same question, as I just sent out an e-mail without knowing! Glad to hear it doesn't have to be a golden, hopefully that opens up the possibilities...:crossfing


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I hope Eire recovers soon!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, good to know. 

I heard back from these 2 so far.
Kathy Rudolph - Agilgold Retrievers, cannot help, but she will post it on other lists
Hay Meadow Springs - not able to help but will ask around

I have e-mailed 6 other breeders from WI and IL area who had litters born in mid-October (according to the AKC breeder classifieds) and am still waiting to ehar back from.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish I could help, I'll keep them in my prayers!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kathy Rudolph wrote me back asking where they are located in WI. Can anyone tell me which city they are located in/near? I googled Doolin retrievers and is Brodhead correct?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Eire and her sweet babies.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, that is correct. It's near Beloit.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a Lab breeder between Wabasha and Winona, MN who has a litter of 2, 2-week old Lab puppies. She is phoning Mac now.

The other good possibility of course is Lori Reuter who has a litter of pups I think about 3 weeks old.

Such a large litter might need to be split.

Also, someone else suggested Dr. Marty in Lomira might know of someone with a bitch who could help. I fogot to suggest that to Mac.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Avalor/Lori volunteered to take the pups for her girl Libby who had 3, but they are maybe too far away to get the pups there safely(?). It is so wonderful to see all the caring and outreach. Hopes and dreams going out to Eire,Mac, and the babies right now. . .


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

You all are so great. What caring people you are.
Makes me want to cry - again!


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks so much esSJay!!!


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

Doolin lives in Orfordville, Wisconsin near Beloit.


----------



## sunshinegold (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello, I am Susan from Sunshine Goldens, Evansville, WI.... I have two females that are still in milk, in the process of cutting back their rations and starting to wean off. I would be glad to help, and only live 25 minutes from Beloit.

I am not a reguar of this website, but I have spoke to the owner of the pups and he is deciding if he wants to bring the pups here. Has been a busy time here, and the pups would have to come here as I couldn't let my females go elsewhere.

It would involve around the clock care for at least the first week. I have done this before, so I do have the experience to help out.

Both females are excellent mothers, My Skye had a litter of 7 and my nephews female, a black lab, also named Skye had 8, so we know there is enough feeding stations.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sunshinegold said:


> Hello, I am Susan from Sunshine Goldens, Evansville, WI.... I have two females that are still in milk, in the process of cutting back their rations and starting to wean off. I would be glad to help, and only live 25 minutes from Beloit.
> 
> I am not a reguar of this website, but I have spoke to the owner of the pups and he is deciding if he wants to bring the pups here. Has been a busy time here, and the pups would have to come here as I couldn't let my females go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent! There may be an Ibizan Hound bitch, and also a Spinone, if this doesn't pan out...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone who is helping! Such a wonderful community. Susan, thank you so much for your generous offer.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

sunshinegold said:


> Hello, I am Susan from Sunshine Goldens, Evansville, WI.... I have two females that are still in milk, in the process of cutting back their rations and starting to wean off. I would be glad to help, and only live 25 minutes from Beloit.
> 
> I am not a reguar of this website, but I have spoke to the owner of the pups and he is deciding if he wants to bring the pups here. Has been a busy time here, and the pups would have to come here as I couldn't let my females go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


This is great to hear, I hope it works out for everyone involved!

Thanks, Susan.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Keeping our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

sunshinegold said:


> Hello, I am Susan from Sunshine Goldens, Evansville, WI.... I have two females that are still in milk, in the process of cutting back their rations and starting to wean off. I would be glad to help, and only live 25 minutes from Beloit.
> 
> I am not a reguar of this website, but I have spoke to the owner of the pups and he is deciding if he wants to bring the pups here. Has been a busy time here, and the pups would have to come here as I couldn't let my females go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news! Thank you, Susan!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

FYI - Everlore, who is posting on here, is the stud dog owner and is very involved in helping, so if you hear anything promising you can contact her.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan, Mac is actually only 14 miles from Evansville. Sounds very promising.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you guys are GREAT!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Via the network that I have spread out, I just got a call from a Bernese Mountain Dog breeder in KY, whom I do not even know, and her bitch just had 2 pups via c-section at 9:00 am and she said she's got enough milk to feed Africa. She's disappointed that Mac is in WI, but is willing still to take 6 puppies if need be. 
This is an awesome community...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That's great to hear, PG. Sounds like there are a couple of options for these pups! I wish I was closer to help out more.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Doolin I sent you a PM and e-mailed our breeder in Portage in case they could be of any help. I will be praying for Eire and her pups!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh goodness, I hope everything works out! Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG this is so scary for Eire and Mac and the pups. Please keep us updated. I can put word out if still needed........


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I really did not even know you could have someone else nurse pups. But if there is absolutely anything I could do please direct me! I will keep you all in my thoughts!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Doolin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are still waiting on a solution for Eire. She is being given a blood transfusion this morning in hopes that this will help with the shock. As of thus far we have not been able to determine what led the trauma.
> 
> ...


Mac ...don't you give up on Nibby...they can and do come into milk! ( even if they are spayed!) I have lived this!!!! I am praying for your Eire, this is just so heartbreaking ...been there done that!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I so hope something has been worked out for the puppies! Will other mothers be willing to take on new puppies? Even after they have been with their own puppies for several weeks? I am praying everything works out and that Eire pulls through.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how Eire is doing?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Oh I so hope something has been worked out for the puppies! Will other mothers be willing to take on new puppies? Even after they have been with their own puppies for several weeks?


yes these girls are amazing! they will take on babies from others, the key is getting a surrogate that still has an abundance of milk, our surrogate Peaches was drying up when we got her, and I could not take Fallons babies away from Adi once she decided they were hers! Why I chose to just bottle feed until Adi came into full milk for her grandbabies! It is not an easy road....I am praying for all involved :crossfing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> yes these girls are amazing! they will take on babies from others, the key is getting a surrogate that still has an abundance of milk, our surrogate Peaches was drying up when we got her, and I could not take Fallons babies away from Adi once she decided they were hers! Why I chose to just bottle feed until Adi came into full milk for her grandbabies! It is not an easy road....I am praying for all involved :crossfing


My heart melts when I hear about Adi and Fallon's pups. I need to meet this wonderful girl!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Thought I would give everyone an update. We have found many wonderful breeders willing to help out. There is one close by who is friends with one of my close friends in goldens who can take eight of my guys. I just found a Lab breeder in Racine that is willing to take the other 5. Sounds like both girls are outstanding mothers and should accept the puppies very willingly. I will hate to have them leave for a short while, but know it will be much better for them.

As far as Eire goes I am still waiting on the next set of test results. I was told she seemed to be doing better after the transfusion. She actually sat up in the crate at the hospital. After we get the puppies taken care of we will be going to see her immediately.

Thank you for all of your support and help. It really does prove how great people really can be, especially dog people! The calls and e-mails have been a great comfort to me today. I can't thank you all enough! Hopefully my next post will be good news for Eire.

Mac

On a bright note here is a pic of the puppies last night


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear the good news about the puppies and hope for good news about Eire soon.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm really happy to hear that there are breeders close by that are able to help you out! 

Fingers are crossed and sending good wishes to Eire while she gets better! Hoping to hear good news soon.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Great news Mac. We've all be praying for Eire and the pups and for you.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been watching this thread all day, and am so glad to see help has been found for those beautiful babies! We will be keeping Eire in our thoughts and hoping for good news soon!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is great news about the puppies and great news about Eire!!!
Keep us updated!!! 
Eire and those babies have definitely found a special place in our hearts.

We will all continue to send healing thoughts and prayers.
You can never have too much of those


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That is so scary, but I am so glad kind breeders are stepping forward to help out! I'm praying for Eire!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news, Mac! You, Eire and the puppies are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so wonderful! I hope Eire will soon be strong enough to come home and take care of her babies again!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I was just able to view the picture.
My heart goes out to those poor babies, to poor Eire for not feeling well, and to you for the stress you must be feeling.
I wish I was closer to help.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I have tears blinding me right now!!! Eire is in my prayers as are you and the puppies. I hope everything goes well with the surrogate mommys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that things are starting to look up. continued prayers for eire and her beautiful babies, and for you to have strength and get some rest!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best Wishes to Mom and Pups ! (and surrogate mom's)


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers that mom and puppies thrive and are reunited soon. Puppies are just beautiful.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Mac....I so know what you are going through...I have thought of little else since seeing this news this am! I am pulling for Eire & her babies! I hope your surrogates help and you get some rest and recharge...this is a draining time...take care


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, wait. I'm just catching on to this part!

Did you say THIRTEEN PUPPIES!

Heavens to Mergatroid! No wonder Momma isn't feeling good. Give her a big hug for me when you can!



Doolin said:


> Thought I would give everyone an update. We have found many wonderful breeders willing to help out. There is one close by who is friends with one of my close friends in goldens who can take eight of my guys. I just found a Lab breeder in Racine that is willing to take the other 5. Sounds like both girls are outstanding mothers and should accept the puppies very willingly. I will hate to have them leave for a short while, but know it will be much better for them.
> 
> As far as Eire goes I am still waiting on the next set of test results. I was told she seemed to be doing better after the transfusion. She actually sat up in the crate at the hospital. After we get the puppies taken care of we will be going to see her immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so glad you found surrogate Mom's.

But I can't help but read their faces when the pups arrive...

"Wait, what? You want me to do WHAT?"


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my I have only just seen this, prayers for Eire and her puppies reading through the posts you may have some surogate mums for the pups I hope and pray things work out for them all.
After reading I then thought wow the people on this forum are amazing (we knew that anyway) but thank goodness for the power of the web not many years ago their would have been any hope for Eires pups.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow!! What an incredible 8 pages of outpoured love and concern. You all deserve a wiff of puppy breath. What did they ever do before the internet?? 

Mac, Eire and the pups will remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry about Eire and her babies. I will be thinking about all involved and praying for a full and quick recovery. I am glad you have found surrogate mommies for the puppies. I hope all goes well. This really is a great community, I read all the posts and lots of people really stepped up in a big way.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*a gentle reminder!*

Mac I am reposting this photo to give you hope! miracles do happen! This is Adi with Fallons babies - 4 days old!...keep the faith!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh I get off the forum for hours and come back to a miracle. I pray that Eire is going to be ok and all the puppies flourish at their temporary Moms home. This is an amazing group of people we have here on the forum.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

arcane said:


> Mac I am reposting this photo to give you hope! miracles do happen! This is Adi with Fallons babies - 4 days old!...keep the faith!


This is such a sweet story. I am taking it you lost Fallon, and Adi the grandmother stepped in to take over the puppies? How amazing!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay, NOW I need my phone to stop ringing!!!!!! I have so many owners with lactating bitches calling, it is incredible. 

Just spoke with a woman in Albany WI, with 3 Great Dane bitches who she is offering to nurse the GOldens if need be, which is very close to Mac, I believe. I have her name and number for him if need be...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's terrific!! 
He must be exhausted by now. Hopefully we'll get an update from him if he has a free moment. 



Pointgold said:


> Okay, NOW I need my phone to stop ringing!!!!!! I have so many owners with lactating bitches calling, it is incredible.
> 
> Just spoke with a woman in Albany WI, with 3 Great Dane bitches who she is offering to nurse the GOldens if need be, which is very close to Mac, I believe. I have her name and number for him if need be...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Arcane - what a sweet and wonderful story with Adi.

I hope and pray Eire and all puppies will be fine. It sounds like the pups will have many foster moms willing to help out.

How wonderful.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's really cool the way the net that I threw out this morning has reeled in so many wonderful owners with bitches that they are willing to have nurse Mac's babies... they'd sure grow up with a lot of different accents!!!!

Bernese Mountain Dog in KY (Hi, y'all!)
Great Danes and Dalmatians in WI (Hey dere, dontcha know...)
Golden in TX (Howdee!)
Ibizan Hound in Northern MI (How are youse guys?)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

*Praying for you and them!*

Mac - I just heard the news. I'm thinking of you guys, Eire, and her babies. So glad that you have so many wonderful friends to help you out. We wish there was something we could do to help! Prayers to sweet Eire for a quick recovery. ~Stephanie & Chuck


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> It's really cool the way the net that I threw out this morning has reeled in so many wonderful owners with bitches that they are willing to have nurse Mac's babies... they'd sure grow up with a lot of different accents!!!!
> 
> Bernese Mountain Dog in KY (Hi, y'all!)
> Great Danes and Dalmatians in WI (Hey dere, dontcha know...)
> ...


Lol, or the Dane would say you guys are itty bitties and the BMD would say the same .

The Ibizan would say I am way too cool for you, but I will help, just because.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

And this is what this forum is all about and why we come here each day. Great job done to all that have helped today.

And for Mac there are lots of prayers and good thoughts coming for you, Eire, the puppies, and the surrogates and their families.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> It's really cool the way the net that I threw out this morning has reeled in so many wonderful owners with bitches that they are willing to have nurse Mac's babies... they'd sure grow up with a lot of different accents!!!!
> 
> Bernese Mountain Dog in KY (Hi, y'all!)
> Great Danes and Dalmatians in WI (Hey dere, dontcha know...)
> ...


hahaha!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Great job everyone, I am really proud of this forum.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Just rec'd an email from a lady in Kenosha, WI with a Chinese Crested bitch with 2 week old puppies (16 oz at 2 wks - about the size of newborn Goldens) who feels that her girl could handle 2 of Mac's Golden babies. Now, THAT would be something to see!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, PG. You know everyone in the dog world, don't you? Crazy!

On a slightly personal note, I just wanted to say how touching this whole thing has been. We are hoping that one of these babies will soon be ours, and this whole ordeal has been unbelievable to watch. 13 puppies are safe, full and happy tonight thanks to all the help that total strangers gave another total stranger. 'Tis the season to give thanks, and I certainly am.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Just rec'd an email from a lady in Kenosha, WI with a Chinese Crested bitch with 2 week old puppies (16 oz at 2 wks - about the size of newborn Goldens) who feels that her girl could handle 2 of Mac's Golden babies. Now, THAT would be something to see!!!


I would pay to see that! It was funny enough to see Veronica the Corgi taking care of Susan B's 10 Golden babies 

And it is still a hoot to see Hilton, one of those babies, react when she goes to visit  Sixty-five pound Hilton goes from her usual 60mph race with the pack to an immediate stop and flips on her back so her 30-pound "Mom" can sniff her from head to toe to make sure she is OK, and then clean her like a baby :doh:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

This entire thread is a testament to the kindness of dog lovers when one needs help. Mac, prayers for your girl, her babies and all the folks who will help keep these little ones alive and thriving.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well it's Midnight here and everyone is exhausted. The puppies are hopefully in good hands. There is a poodle mom nearby who seems to be quite interested in the pups. Her owner was very generous and took in 8 of the pups. They are staying in her living room. The other 5 went to a lab breeder in Racine, who was just wonderful. The surrogate is a first time mom, but obsessed with puppies and had the pups nursing before I left to go visit Eire. We'll be checking up on them tomorrow.

The promising news is that Eire is doing well after her transfusion. She is starting to eat some solid food, but still not much of an appetite. She was and still is requiring hand feeding. The girls at the emergency clinic were happy to indulge her. She is now trotting around and much more with it tonight. So much so that we were able to bring her home for the night, but have to go back for a check-up tomorrow. The first thing Eire did when she got home was go and look for her babbies. I think she is a little upset that she can't find them. If all is going better tomorrow I might go grab a couple and bring them back for her. After looking for her pups she went to the spot she's been sleeping this last month.... She is now resting her head on my lap asking for attention(really Good Sign)!! 

This community and its extended dog community have been amazing. I have received quite a few phone calls since putting the puppies with surrogates offering help. The generosity I have seen is overwhelming and I cannot even begin to put into words how much it has meant. All of the good thoughts and prayers have definitely been answered. I have my sweet girl home tonight and hopefully that is where she will stay for a very long time. We were even overwhelmed at the emergency clinic when we went to pick her up. The receptionist there was informing us of the bill and then very happily informed us that Eire was choosen for a special critical care fund given out there. I was almost half of the bill, a full weeks pay for me. I could not even express my disbelief and appreciation for such caring and generous people who made that available. They were so happy that Eire was the recipient, as they were all in love with her. I can't blame them, she is a special girl.

Tonight we might finally sleep, but please keep the pups and Eire in your prayers we still have a bit of a road ahead until we are in the clear.

This community has been unbelievable. I can't even begin to express my appreciation to everyone. I am overwhelmed.

We are emotionally drained, tired, relieved and apparantly delierious this morning. So if I rambled on a bit I appologize.

Good Night,
Mac


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Wonderful news! I am so glad that she is home with you and we will continue to keep her and her pups in our prayers. 

Your vets sound awesome. That had to be a great relief not only that they took good care of your baby but were able to ease the financial burden as well. 

Blessings!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That picture of Eire on the bed is one of the best sights I've seen in a long time! Love, love, love to that girl for coming back to you, and if she can have even a few of her pups tomorrow then all will be well in the universe. Thank goodness she is home with you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow I am not just getting caught back up on this and see things are progressing much better now then when I had last seen this post early last night. It is great how this board, along with others internet connections, have help with situation. Even those that can not help have posted many positive thoughts and support which can go a long way as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news! So glad to hear Eire is doing so well! Hopefully she will mend very quickly now and be able to get her brood back with her.
Take care, hugs to you, your GF, and Eire!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found and read through this thread. Such amazing support from all the dog lovers out there, and the people on this forum never fail to impress me!

So glad Eire is home and that the pups are full and safe with their surrogate moms. Prayers to the beautiful Eire and those sweet babies, and to the very tired and emotionally exhausted humans that have taken such good care of them. Hope some sleep was gotten by all.

Cindy


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow!!!! I am truly amazed by this board and the people who went out of their way to help Mac in his hour of need! I have been glued to this thread for the past 24 hours. Hopefully Eire, and all 13 puppies are doing well this morning. Take care Mac. This world is full of wonderful caring people...sometimes you just don't see that on the 6 o'clock news.

Prayers and {{{{{huggs}}}}} to all involved.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers that everything continues to get better for Eire and her pups. Well done to everyone who helped these sweet babies.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Mac thank you for the update and what wonderful news that Eire came home with you and all the pups are being well taken care of and have full tummies. 

As Mad's Mom said, continued prayers for Eire and the pups and the humans that are taking such loving care of them, including the people at the vet's office.

This Forum is the best.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Whew-big sigh of relief that things have progressed so well so fast! Lots of good thoughts headed your way for you, Eire and her babies.


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

The sun is shining brightly this morning!!!! As the stud dog owner I just want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers for Eire and her pups. Hopefully things are going to improve every day from here on out! Now to pray that Eire gets a good report this morning and can have at least a couple of her babies back so she doesn't worry so much! The outpouring of concern and good thoughts from this list has been amazing! Eire is a wonderful golden and I think these pups will be pretty darn special.
Please keep praying for Eire, the pups and Mac until things stabilize a bit more.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

just in from work...and I have a big smile! The pic of Eire filled my eyes! I am so happy your girl continues to improve! I hope you Mac got some much deserved rest last night! Blessings!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Wonderful news!.
Prayers and good-thoughts,will keep coming until we know every-one is safe and sound!.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Fabulous news!!!
And what a beautiful picture of a beautiful girl!!!
Please keep us updated - we will all continue to send out healing thoughts and prayers to all of you!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mac, that is great to hear that Eire is doing much better. I hope you had a great night's sleep, knowing that the pups are in good hands and that Eire is safe at home with you. I hope she continues to regain her strength and health and that she can have all of her pups home with her tomorrow! 

Great work to everyone who helped out  I love this community!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a GREAT day! I am so happy to read this and see the picture of sweet Eire. So happy for you, Mac and Kristen!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Been watching this thread hourly and am so glad things are looking up. Tears filled my eyes with the last update. How wonderful of the emergency clinic to ease some of the burden. Sending prayers, positive thoughts from me and sloppy wet kisses from my Sienna.

Just curious, is it really hard for the surrogates after the puppies are given back?

I am so so happy Eire is doing better. I hope she will be able to have some of her babies back if it isn't too taxing for her. Sweet little ones.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Truly very close to a happy ending....the strength, devotion, and love from this forum is allreaching, it seems. I so proud to be a small part

Let's hope this day finds Mac, Eire, and a trí déag puppies, stronger, rested, and
starting to all come home


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey, Mac - Just got an email from Smidge's breeder, to tell me that Carly (Smidge's dam) has 5 pups and although she is far from you, she'd take pups. She said to give you her best, too!

I even got an offer for a Maine **** Cat to wet nurse for you!!!!! (The owner assured me that "she's plenty big, and plenty of milk!"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I could be totally wrong about this but I have a burning suspicion that maybe that "emergency fund" was arranged by some member or members of this forum, because I've never heard of anything like that at an emergency vet anywhere, anytime, no matter what.
Whoever it was, if they were in fact from this forum, you guys are awesome. I just think it sounds like something the forum family would do, not something the e-vet would do.
If I don't give e-vets enough credit, sorry. As I said, I could be way off base here, but I suspect not. 




Sienna's Mom said:


> . How wonderful of the emergency clinic to ease some of the burden.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I even got an offer for a Maine **** Cat to wet nurse for you!!!!! (The owner assured me that "she's plenty big, and plenty of milk!"


That is quite the offer! 

Now not only will they have different accents, the puppies will love playing with balls of wool, scratching on the furniture and catching mice!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is just wonderful news to wake up to this morning. I am so glad that Eire is home and the pups are doing well with the surrogates.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I could be totally wrong about this but I have a burning suspicion that maybe that "emergency fund" was arranged by some member or members of this forum, because I've never heard of anything like that at an emergency vet anywhere, anytime, no matter what.
> Whoever it was, if they were in fact from this forum, you guys are awesome. I just think it sounds like something the forum family would do, not something the e-vet would do.
> If I don't give e-vets enough credit, sorry. As I said, I could be way off base here, but I suspect not.


I think I have to agree :smooch: I know in Fallons case they offered me a compassionate discount but I still got the total bill!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Being sound in mind today I have to agree with Barb about the emergency clinic. I believe there was some other unbelievable group of people, who I don't know exactly who, but am humbled by their generousity. My appreciation for this and all of the support I have been given cannot be expressed in words. This the most wonderful community that I have the honor of being a part of. I'll have to stop now before I get emotional again.

Update, Eire is doing well this morning. Her bloodwork came back similar to last night, which is a good sign. I am hoping to have a couple puppies home by tonight. Even if they don't nurse I want her to have some of her babbies with her. I think I can handle feeding them until Eire is ready.

This feels like a truely good day,
Mac


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is great news to hear in the morning. I am glad all the pups have found surrogate moms, and Eire is doing better. That would be great if she was able to get a few pups back. I am still at awe at the generosity of dog people (and cat people!) they truly are the best.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Doolin said:


> Update, Eire is doing well this morning. Her bloodwork came back similar to last night, which is a good sign. I am hoping to have a couple puppies home by tonight. Even if they don't nurse I want her to have some of her babbies with her. I think I can handle feeding them until Eire is ready.
> 
> This feels like a truely good day,
> Mac


Now the burning question Mac...what is the split on your babies??? Have you even looked? :curtain:


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

We have 6 beautiful girls(one the feisty little runt) and 7 big boys one porker! Only one with a some color, the rest similar to the last litter.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay! Glad to hear that Eire's doing well  I wish I could see the look on her face when she gets to see her pups again!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Doolin said:


> We have 6 beautiful girls(one the feisty little runt) and 7 big boys one porker! Only one with a some color, the rest similar to the last litter.


Hey that's a pretty good and even split! How many are spoken for?


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is such good news and now that things are going well, I will say Congratulations on the new litter!!!
Hopefully Eire will have a couple of her babies with her tonight.
Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Watched this thread all day yesterday. So happy things are looking way way up!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Such wonderful news this morning for Eire and her sweet babies! :smooch: The generosity of everyone involved who really jumped in and helped to find surrogates for these 13 little Angels....are certainly Angels themselves! 
I will be continuing to pray for all of the babies and Eire, that she will each day be stronger and will be able to get all her babies back with her! Congratulations on a beautiful litter!! Sending hugs to all of you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mac, since you are absolutely tireless at helping people out & answering every question, it is only fair that the Eire should feel the love. I am soooooooooo pleased and glad she might have some babies with her tonight. You might have to build a small hotel for all the people dying to come visit your pups this weekend!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

this whole thread is amazing!!!! kuddos to everyone involved and i am wishing your girl a speedy recovery and hope she will have all her babies with her soon!!!!! good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

The puppies with the lab are doing wonderful. Getting really fat and very loved. Haven't gotten an update yet on the others. 

To answer the how many spoken for question, less then I would like. We had a decent waiting list but 5 people said the timing was now off. So the number that are spoken for are 4 boys and 3 girls. I won't be in a hurry for any of them to leave though, so I am not worried. 

FYI visitors are more then welcome once the puppies come home. Eire loves to show off her pups(Nibby won't mind either).


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Mac, since you are absolutely tireless at helping people out & answering every question, it is only fair that the Eire should feel the love. I am soooooooooo pleased and glad she might have some babies with her tonight. You might have to build a small hotel for all the people dying to come visit your pups this weekend!


I couldn't have said it better myself! : Thanks for the update, Mac. Keep up the good work Eire! We're all pullin for her and the pups.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

The forever families of these puppies will definitely have a story to tell


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to hear that everyone is doing well!!! 
Take care of my little bitch for me, ya know, the one that's gonna be named "PRIZE" ??


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> That picture of Eire on the bed is one of the best sights I've seen in a long time! Love, love, love to that girl for coming back to you, and if she can have even a few of her pups tomorrow then all will be well in the universe. Thank goodness she is home with you.


I wish that I could say it that well. I was sort of reading backwards through the thread and Ljilly28 nailed it!

Hooray Eire!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

no puppies for us, no puppies for us....

So happy that Eire and the pups are doing well today. I hope things continue to improve and that soon everyone is where they belong.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that everyone is doing well! Mac, I am happy you got some much deserved sleep!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a sight that I have been dreaming/praying about the last couple of days. While Eire really doesn't have milk right now, these two might just fix that. We are happy to stay up and feed knowing how happy Eire is. She will not leave her babies and cleans them wonderfully. If only I had video of her when she reallized what I had brought her.

Hopefully by the weekend we will be able to bring more home. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Good little mama, Eire! Awesome sight!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Heaven...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness that is just too sweet. Brings a tear to my eyes. She looks so happy to have some of her babies back with her. Hopefully her milk will come in very soon so she can have the big reunion.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so thrilled to see Eire with her little ones. What a good Mom she is, and I am so happy she is recovering and that she and the puppies are doing well! Many prayers going out to all of you....so beautiful, and such a wonderful, remarkable story with so many people who stepped up to help let this all happen. You are all just wonderful!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man, that picture of Eire and her babies had tears in my eyes. I didn't expect that. She looks perfect.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh so so sweet!!! A mother's love. I hope all her babies can come home soon!! Take care! love to you all.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so excited that Bogey'sMom(Emily) is bringing home one of the U2 puppies! Emily, did you choose a name? Boy or girl?

You can see Eire's love for her pup radiating in the photo- just so touching and miraculous to see this after all she has been through.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a heartwarming sight!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I'm so glad! I hope you and Eire are going to have a wonderful weekend with the pups!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So happy for all....such a relief....
What a good mama......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Endings...New Beginnings...Comfort and Joy... 

So much good can come out of situations like this. You can't feel it while your in its clutch, but when it's over, you realize what you have, how much you love, and how much you are loved. Stay on the road to recovery Eire and enjoy your babies.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a beautiful sight. Congratulations Eire, you and your pups are very loved.
Flirty says "HI friend."


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aww, so cute! Hopefully these two will bring her milk in good, and the rest of the puppies can come home


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I think this may be my last post here. Pretty soon a new thread will be needed as my litter was helped and things are looking up!

Eire and her babbies are doing good. The two that are here have brought the sparkle back in to Eire's eyes. I got up for my 4 hour shift this morning to the great suprise of very quiet puppies. When checked I found a decent amount of milk had dropped. It was the most wonderful present to find. Eire is obsessed with her babbies. When one wandered off last night she cried and moaned until I came running. I realized that the problem was simply her wanting both babbies next to her. When I returned the explorer Eire did a once over sighed and laid her head back down.

Hoping to have more of the U2 litter home this afternoon.

It has been quite a roller coaster this past week. I don't know how I would have managed without all of the support I received from everyone. My appreciation cannot be conveyed properly, but know that it meant the world to me and Kristin. Hopefully from now on I will have only good news!

I will keep all those that are interested updated on the pups. The sun is shining again this morning, my girl is home, her pups will all be home soon, and my house is now filled with joy!

Mac


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great way for you to start our day! thanks for the update, brings happy tears to my eyes!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Doolin said:


> The sun is shining again this morning, my girl is home, her pups will all be home soon, and my house is now filled with joy!
> 
> Mac


Well the sun may not be shining in my neck of the woods, but after reading this latest update I sure feel like it is! 
Thanks Mac for taking the time to update us and now just go and start enjoying all your "leisure" time of caring for mom and the pups!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Mac, that is great news and a perfect way to start a Friday!!!!
Have a great day and keep us updated - Eire and the U2 litter have quite the fan club


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This is great news to start off my day!  

Very happy that Eire's home, doing well, and that she has some babies back ("I got my baby back baby back baby back baby back...." )!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Such happy news!!!!


Glad all are doing well, and that wonderful mommy Eire will soon have more of her babies back. I look forward to "watching" these special babies grow.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That is the best news I have heard in long time!! They look precious together.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo-made my day!! I can't wait to see the new thread up and running, with pics of Eire and all of her babies


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Grow babies, grow! Tons of kisses from Bogey!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mac has initiated some pretty sound protocols to assure the best outcome for both Eire AND the babies. He is doing a fantastic job. (And we can't discount divine intervention - Eire's recovery is miraculous.)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is great news! Eire looks very happy to have some babies back. Keep us updated on this special litter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eire and her puppies*

Kisses from Smooch and Snobear to Eire and her puppies!!

So glad they are all fine!!


----------



## Goldens1986 (Jul 5, 2009)

*litter help*

Was a nursing Mom found yet for the litter of 13, I know of a breeder whose bitch just had a litter 2 days ago a litter of 3. I am sure this breeder might be able to help. Email me at [email protected] if help is still needed.
Laura Kokaska


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I just read all the pages to this thread, I'm a little behind, sorry. Anyway this forum is awesome. Mac I am soo happy Erie is ok and the pups will be all together soon! What an ordeal you have been through, bless your heart. Can't wait for updates!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Somewhere I saw you like Green​


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That is AWESOME, Kimm! What a wonderful picture! 13 lucky little leprechauns they are!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I couldn't do all four little paws. Just way too many! I can play with this image. Eire and her pups are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm just filling up with happiness for Eire and her pups. this was such a desperate situation a short while ago, and now with the help of so many wonderful people, the outlook is now looking really good... I'm just so impressed with the help you guys all gave... amazing!!!

Eire looks so happy now she has some of her babies back... am praying she goes on to make a full recovery and this will be an amazing story you get to tell for years to come. Prayers and hugs to Mac and family, and of course Eire!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This has truely been a miracle to follow the thread and see so many step up to help, and Eire coming home and her puppies being with her! Truely a miracle.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The heart is a bloom 
Shoots up through the stony ground 
There's no room 
No space to rent in this town 

You're out of luck 
And the reason that you had to care 
The traffic is stuck 
And you're not moving anywhere 

You thought you'd found a friend 
To take you out of this place 
Someone you could lend a hand 
In return for grace 

It's a beautiful day 
Sky falls, you feel like 
It's a beautiful day 
Don't let it get away 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6FwEJwwYcQ

And it's a beautiful sight!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread is how I spent my lunch hour! 

What a wonderful feeling it gives me to know that there are soooo many good caring people out there. :--heart::heartbeat:heartbeat

Give Momma a big hug for everyone and ewwwwwww I wish I could snuggle with all those babies!!! :kiss:

I feel like I just watched one of those "feel good" Hallmark movies!!!!


----------

